# Rudy rejected 30 million dollars- 3 years deal



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Barcelona press, el mundo deportivo ( http://www.elmundodeportivo.es/web/gen/20080325/noticia_53448375778.html) has published an article affirming Rudy Fernandez rejected this past summer a 3 years deal - 20 million euros ( 30 million dollars at the change)with the richiest team in Europe, the powerhouse CSKA Moscow.

He prefered to stay in Spain with his native team for only 1.5 million dollars (1 mill €) per season and a buyout for NBA teams (Portland has rights) for only 500k dollars. He decided to stay because in his actual team there won´t be problems if Rudy wants to go NBA.





In my opinion, this shows Rudy wants to go Portland the next season. Lets pray all KP talk to him and say him he will have decent minutes at SG position ^^


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Good News and quite surprising. But it makes me wonder how much he will be offered this year. He only got better last year, turning from a star to a superstar. He will certainly be leaving a huge load of money on the table if he decides to come to the NBA. 

Thank you pablinho for keeping us up to date on Rudy news.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not smart IMO


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Google translated page here.

The money quote:


> In the end, DKV took the cat to water.


Actually, that's not the money quote, I just liked the translation there.

-Pop


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I personally know someone that has played several years in the Euro leagues. One thing to consider that seldom gets reported is that big money contracts are often promised but not paid up. That probably isn't the case for powerhouse clubs like CSKA, but it is supposedly a pretty common practice. Players take less to play for more reputable clubs, knowing they'll actually get paid.

Dan


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

If he was offered 10 mil a season last summer, he'll probably get 15mil this summer which he would frankly be an idiot to turn down. That is more than he'll probably ever make in the NBA, and guaranteed more than he would make the next 4 years. Factor in that Rudy appears to be a 1 position player at the 1 position we have an all-star at, I just really don't know if he'll ever make it over.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I understand this is the report, but I sort of doubt that he was really offered 30mil for 3 years last year. The rumors up until now have been that this year, he would be offered between 3 and 6 mil per year, and thats after a year of stardom. Something just does not pass the smell test.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I really bet that KP and the Blazers are searching out back door sponsorship deals that would be more than normal to make up some of the monetary difference. I just hope that if this is true, that Allen keeps these backroom deals silent. But a 20mil Nike contract would go a long way to breech the gap.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

dkap said:


> I personally know someone that has played several years in the Euro leagues. *One thing to consider that seldom gets reported is that big money contracts are often promised but not paid up.* That probably isn't the case for powerhouse clubs like CSKA, but it is supposedly a pretty common practice. Players take less to play for more reputable clubs, knowing they'll actually get paid.
> 
> Dan


That is really good to know!!! Makes sense as to why he turned it down.



Draco said:


> If he was offered 10 mil a season last summer, he'll probably get 15mil this summer which he would frankly be an idiot to turn down. That is more than he'll probably ever make in the NBA, and guaranteed more than he would make the next 4 years. *Factor in that Rudy appears to be a 1 position player at the 1 position we have an all-star at*, I just really don't know if he'll ever make it over.


Which thankfully, our All Star can play PG.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^Yea, i'm sure we can make a Roy/Rudy backcourt work. But it will take Rudy a season or so to get used to the NBA, imo. Learning english, how the refs call it, and the changes from the international game will be difficult, even for such a talented player. In the NBA, any single player (except maybe Mark Madsen and Jaron Collins) can light it up and play really well. You don't really make it in there unless you can (unless you are a center i guess).

I really hope Rudy comes. I would really want him to come next year, because we are bringing in Greg also, so they can both kinda get accustomed to it together. Including the NBA life, and probably the player we get on draft day also.

This is really good news though. If Rudy is all that is advertised, then he will be makin' good money in the NBA soon enough.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Draco said:


> If he was offered 10 mil a season last summer, he'll probably get 15mil this summer which he would frankly be an idiot to turn down. That is more than he'll probably ever make in the NBA, and guaranteed more than he would make the next 4 years. Factor in that Rudy appears to be a 1 position player at the 1 position we have an all-star at, I just really don't know if he'll ever make it over.


One hangup though is that if he bolts for a European team he has a $6mil euro buyout.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Even when it was reported that he was looking at maybe making 4-5 million dollars a year in Europe after this year it was never likely that he'd make more money here in the NBA than over there (not counting endorsements). Now with 10 million per year (and if any team can pay that, CKSA can) being reported, I think financially he's making a huge mistake. As a Blazer fan I want him to be here, and I want him to be amazing, but if that number is even close to correct it's likely he'll never make near the amount here that he could staying in Europe.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

That's not true, sports spanish newspapers are so sensationalistics, CSKA probably did offer him a huge contract but not that big, let's say 2-3 mill € per year, and that's a lot since now he's getting less than a million €.

May be in the amount was included the 7 mill € buy-out, but still 13 mill € for 3 years is too much even for a team like CSKA. As the story is written, it's something made up to sell (they do the same all the time with football)


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Schilly said:


> One hangup though is that if he bolts for a European team he has a $6mil euro buyout.


exactly, his contract is structured to not impede the following of his dream. playing in the nba. :clap:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> ^Yea, i'm sure we can make a Roy/Rudy backcourt work.


That's fine and dandy on offense, but not so much at the other end of the court. You don't Roy chasing around the other team's PG the entire time he's playing with Rudy, and Rudy doesn't seem to be much of a defender at this point. Maybe I'm wrong. I hope I'm wrong, because that'd be money on offense.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

LameR said:


> That's fine and dandy on offense, but not so much at the other end of the court. You don't Roy chasing around the other team's PG the entire time he's playing with Rudy, and Rudy doesn't seem to be much of a defender at this point. Maybe I'm wrong. I hope I'm wrong, because that'd be money on offense.


Yeah...that's a problem. Internal defense can be fixed with Oden and Aldridge, but we don't have a solid perimeter defender.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

update: rudy just confirmed he's going next year to the nba in a late night show aired on national tv. It was an interview of about 20 min and he talked about going to the nba, living in portland, playing with sergio, having mcmillan as a coach and more things. Nothing too relevant in the rest of the interview, he said he's looking forward to be there, he knows it can be tough the first year but that he'll put all the effort to gain a spot on the team, and that having sergio along him will help a lot since he said his english is a little bad, his dream is to play in the nba and to be in a competitive team and that he can't wait.

He also said he'll shave his hair if his team wins the league.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

fer said:


> update: rudy just confirmed he's going next year to the nba in a late night show aired on national tv. It was an interview of about 20 min and he talked about going to the nba, living in portland, playing with sergio, having mcmillan as a coach and more things. Nothing too relevant in the rest of the interview, he said he's looking forward to be there, he knows it can be tough the first year but that he'll put all the effort to gain a spot on the team, and that having sergio along him will help a lot since he said his english is a little bad, his dream is to play in the nba and to be in a competitive team and that he can't wait.
> 
> He also said he'll shave his hair if his team wins the league.


I gotta learn to read slow...I read that first line as:

"update: rudy just confirmed he's NOT going next year to the nba"...

and I about cried.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

fer said:


> update: rudy just confirmed he's going next year to the nba in a late night show aired on national tv. It was an interview of about 20 min and he talked about going to the nba, living in portland, playing with sergio, having mcmillan as a coach and more things. Nothing too relevant in the rest of the interview, he said he's looking forward to be there, he knows it can be tough the first year but that he'll put all the effort to gain a spot on the team, and that having sergio along him will help a lot since he said his english is a little bad, his dream is to play in the nba and to be in a competitive team and that he can't wait.
> 
> He also said he'll shave his hair if his team wins the league.


Great news! You're not joking, I hope.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> That's fine and dandy on offense, but not so much at the other end of the court. You don't Roy chasing around the other team's PG the entire time he's playing with Rudy, and Rudy doesn't seem to be much of a defender at this point. Maybe I'm wrong. I hope I'm wrong, because that'd be money on offense.


you aren't wrong. That is exactly my concern, and i'm sure lots of others. I would really like to know about his defense.

If he is a below average defender, idk if i see him starting on this team, considering him and Roy play the same position. He can be a 6th man of the Manu caliber though, imo. IDK if that is what he wants.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

pablinho said:


> Barcelona press, el mundo deportivo ( http://www.elmundodeportivo.es/web/gen/20080325/noticia_53448375778.html) has published an article affirming Rudy Fernandez rejected this past summer a 3 years deal - 20 million euros ( 30 million dollars at the change)with the richiest team in Europe, the powerhouse CSKA Moscow.
> 
> He prefered to stay in Spain with his native team for only 1.5 million dollars (1 mill €) per season and a buyout for NBA teams (Portland has rights) for only 500k dollars. He decided to stay because in his actual team there won´t be problems if Rudy wants to go NBA.
> 
> In my opinion, this shows Rudy wants to go Portland the next season. Lets pray all KP talk to him and say him he will have decent minutes at SG position ^^


Okay, Rudy. Now you just being crazy.

...But thank you!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Being big in Europe isn't the same as making it here.

I know that sounds arrogant, but the NBA IS where players make their names (with the exception of a Sabonis..but outside of hard core Blazer fans, he was an unknown by NBA fans).


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

GOD said:


> I understand this is the report, but I sort of doubt that he was really offered 30mil for 3 years...Something just does not pass the smell test.


I agree. I've never heard of any basketball player making anything close to that outside of the NBA. Which leads to this question: Is there a list on the internet of the highest-paid non-NBA basketball players?


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

hopefully this is just another sign of him coming to p-town


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

dwood615 said:


> hopefully this is just another sign of him coming to p-town


Your myspace link takes us to a 19 year old girl in Georgia or something lol


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BenDavis503 said:


> Your myspace link takes us to a 19 year old girl in Georgia or something lol


Ha, little did you know that he is a 19 year old girl from Georgia.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

fer said:


> update: rudy just confirmed he's going next year to the nba in a late night show aired on national tv. It was an interview of about 20 min and he talked about going to the nba, living in portland, playing with sergio, having mcmillan as a coach and more things. Nothing too relevant in the rest of the interview, he said he's looking forward to be there, he knows it can be tough the first year but that he'll put all the effort to gain a spot on the team, and that having sergio along him will help a lot since he said his english is a little bad, his dream is to play in the nba and to be in a competitive team and that he can't wait.
> 
> He also said he'll shave his hair if his team wins the league.


Thank you SO MUCH for confirming this!!! I hope this is true too, but I have no reason not to believe you. This feels really good. We actually are going to get Rudy and the Suns are going to be angry


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hap said:


> Ha, little did you know that he is a 19 year old girl from Georgia.


Check out his music... he isn't too bad! Click the soundclick link, if you like to support local artists.

He is not that bad.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

for some of you who asked, yes, it's true, it's recorded... who knows if it's his last word but that's what he said, it was yesterday so late, and there wasn't any publicity showcased before the show so the basketball freaks weren't aware, they never tell who are the guests, and although the show is very known and probably the most watched channel at those hours, you have realize it was at 12.30-1 at the night so many people missed it, prime time in spain is late (until 12-12.30) but not that late, it might not end up in youtube, and I don't think they are rebroadcasting it.


----------

